

How should I deliver this content? - gatorphan

I'm planning to launch a site that I've believed all this time would be a membership site.  But, I think I might be going the wrong direction.<p>I've outsourced the process of securing lists of information and my target market really wants these lists spoon-fed to them.<p>The plan was to create 3 levels of membership.<p>Platinum - $$$ - All available lists are released to platinum members as soon as we receive them.<p>Gold - $$ - All available lists are delivered on a bit of a delay (2-3 days after they are released to the Platinum members)<p>Silver - Free - Lists are delivered 7 days after we receive them (and only 1 list per day)<p>The information is obviously time sensitive to some degree.<p>I <i>think</i> this is the definition of content dripping.<p>I've been brainstorming other ways to release this information, but I just can't figure it out.<p>I thought about just using ONE price point and all members get the same information at the same time - but I'm not crazy about that idea anymore.<p>Questions:<p>- Is there any way to distribute in this fashion WITHOUT using an obvious WordPress membership plugin setup?<p>- What about just using a simple web store, shopping cart with a mailing list so that I can email the lists directly to the subscribers (rather than having a website they must login to in order to download files)?<p>- If you think a membership site is the way to go should I use: Wishlist? Digital Access Pass? Others?<p>Again, the information is something people want - not super sexy, but time sensitive and helpful to someone who sees the value in not having to find it themselves.<p>I want to make sure that my delivery is seamless and uncomplicated both to the customer on from my end of the delivery.<p>Thanks for any input!
======
gatorphan
Anybody?

